# Accidentally Let My Dog Get Bred...



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

I know I know, it shouldn't have happened at all. I am always careful when I own a female dog to get her spayed at the first opportunity to prevent unwanted pups being born. She's a year and a half old. I had kept her up for the last 2 weeks since I hadn't got her spayed yet. Yesterday she got out on me and it was so QUICK I didn't have time to even get her. Now I'm having 1/2 Jack Russell 1/4 Pug 1/4 Reindeer Chihuahua pups. I'm hoping I can place them in homes as "Ratters". Dad is a great ratter and he has been teaching mom to help him. I just hope she only has a few and not a dozen. We haven't had pups from one of our dogs in over 25 yrs, boy did I goof.....


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

As this happened yesterday, there is no need for puppies.
Just go get her spayed.
There is also a shot. There is the chance of uterine infection with the shot, but what they do for that is spay the dog (no uterus = no uterine infection) so you may as well just get her spayed.
If you decide to not, just be aware that little dogs need C-sections at a far, far greater rate then bigger dogs and pugs and their mixes need C-sections at a far, far greater rate then other little dogs. If the pug mix is the dad, that doesn't matter, it's that big pug head that does it.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Otter. I'll call the vet!


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

When my cocker spaniel was in season, my MIL dog would not leave our yard. We were planning on having her spayed at the end of her heat. Well, low and behold, he jumped on the porch roof and ripped the screen out of the kitchen window, when I was at work! I came home to 2 very tired & satisfied pups! He was bigger than her, and a mutt....we had her spayed 2 days later & paid the little bit extra....

They warned about the many dangerous side effects of the shot, too. And since she was getting spayed anyway, we opted no shot.

Good luck!


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

As Momahen said....lots of side affects with the shot. I wouldn't do it. Much better just to get her spayed when she goes out of heat.

And don't beat yourself up over this. Accidents happen. 

Willow101


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Willow101 said:


> And don't beat yourself up over this. Accidents happen.
> 
> Willow101


No kidding, lol. Hence the scores of mutts you meet everyday.

Glad she'll be spayed. A small dog pregnant with mixed breed pups is hair raising. Pug puppy heads.... *shudder*


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

If this were my dog, I would have her spayed as soon as her heat cycle is over. Talk to the vet and schedule it NOW! The pups would be mutts no matter what cute name you call them. The hyperactivity and aggressiveness of a Jack Russell; skull, breathing and skin problems of a pug; fragility of a reindeer Chihuahua (which is just a reject type anyway that's probably a mix) - wow. Sorry for getting too graphic. They might be cute when young....

You have done a good for 25 years to avoid mistake pups. Do the mom a favor and have her spayed ASAP. Might save her life. Emergency C-sections are expensive and risky

Peg


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

With the pug being mixed in, pups most likely won't resemble the pug due to the jack russell's long nose. With the chihuahua mixed in, pups will be smaller but due to the pug and jack russell blood, legs won't be spindly. Being half jack russell, the pups may be high energy but the chihuahua blood will lessen it. The pups won't be extremely stocky like a pug but won't be skinny like a chihuahua. I would say this type of mix would not be a bad thing. I would want a pup with this cross. That isn't going to make me popular here but I would spay the mother AFTER the pups are weaned but that's just me.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

TedH71 said:


> That isn't going to make me popular here but I would spay the mother AFTER the pups are weaned but that's just me.


And then be darned sure ALL the pups are neutered, too.

Peg


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

jen74145 said:


> No kidding, lol. Hence the scores of mutts you meet everyday.


I can only speak for myself but the truly accidental litters from homes that had no intention of having a litter and every intention to spay are not a huge contributor to the overpopulation problem. From my experience, the overpopulation problem comes from those who see no need to spay/neuter as they can dump the puppies/kittens at the shelter or hand them out at the mall. Or just let them fed for themselves and let nature solve the problem of too many. They are the people who just plain don't care if the dog has or doesn't have a litter because they will find a way to dump them. Or, they are the owners who don't believe in spay/neuter and then get angry at the pet for having the nerve to reproduce.

Of course now we have the 'designer' breeders who someone think they are noble for creating mutts.

Willow101


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

spay her - for you and for her


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree spay her when the heat is over. 
I have a registered mini dachshund and she had 2 successful litters with another reg dash. I was going to get her spayed after the 2nd litter but before I did she cycled again. She snuck out of the house with my son and was bred by the neighbors mutt. She is 8 lbs he is about 20lbs. I had her spayed as soon as the heat was over and she did very well.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't beat yourself up over it. Things happen. I should know as my DH let out my small female an she got bred by a pug. Didn't know she was bred until lot laters due to DH was scared to explain to me what happen but we let her have her pups an found homes for all of them. My gal is part rat/minpin an the father pure pug. The babies was very cute as of today the 2 we kept one is very active as heck an the other loves to lie around which is the female we kept. The other is a boy an he is out in a pen with another dog to keep company. 

Good Luck.


----------

